# New Round 2/Polar Lights WITCH



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just had to get on here and express my highest praise for this new kit! The box is beautifully done,even the bottom is printed w/grafics,and the artwork is much sharper than the former PL box. Not dissing PL at all,they gave us a LOT to appreciate. The extra glow parts,including the entire figure in glow,was just awesome. The extra parts will even help me complete an original that was missing some parts. It's almost like 2 kits in 1! THANK YOU ROUND 2!!!!! Now if we can get the same treatment for the Forgotten Prisoner kit.:hat:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh,and the instruction sheet is top notch. Beautiful. Sharp,clear printing,and detailed,exploded parts drawings. Even a history of the Salem Witches. I'll be getting another one.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Sounds very cool. The Witch has always been an old Aurora kit close to my heart.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I give it two thumbs up as well, 45 optional glow parts is nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## 987TOBIAS654 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello out there. Does anyone know if this new Round 2 Glow Witch kit is made of actual Styrene, or is it like the early Polar Lights / ABS plastic that didn't work well with standard Testors styrene model glue?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I picked up one at WF from CultTVman and noticed the box seemed heavier than normal for a styrene kit. Steve said it had extra parts and he wasn't kidding. I'm thinking about doing up a new resin replacement base to give the extra witch figure a home. Glad to see another Aurora glow box redone. I grew up with the glow kits in the 70s so I've got a soft spot for them.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

You're saying there are enough extra parts to make TWO witch figures from the one kit?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, Dats what hes saying, and its TRUE!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW, Can someone post pics of the parts?!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man...You guys weren't kidding this new Witch kit is really two kits I'll try and post pictures this weekend...
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Here's a shot, didn't mean to beat you McDee but I had them out and a camera in hand. This is just the pieces that have glow parts.
Rob


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

2 witches in one box eh.......must get this!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Holy cats, YEAH!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I just picked up the new glow release of the Witch last night, and like everyone else got a big kick out of all the extra pieces.
And - I REALLY like the graphics on the back, especially the lighting on the build up. It is lit with a yelow bulb behind the cauldron, so it simulates the glow from the fire on the rest of the kit. Very nicely done, top notch marketing.
One thing I noticed about this release. I have an original glow witch built up that I did when it was first released. One piece that I always thought was a great glow selection was the lantern hanging in the back. On the release, since the lantern is clear, it was not done in the glow styrene. No big deal, with all the other extras. And what would be very cool would be to light the clear lantern with a yellow grain of wheat bulb.....


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Chris, there should be an extra sprue of glow "clear" parts. The glow isnt as strong but is still has a bit of glow. The lantern should be on that sprue.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

otto said:


> Hey Chris, there should be an extra sprue of glow "clear" parts. The glow isnt as strong but is still has a bit of glow. The lantern should be on that sprue.


Wow, I gotta look again when I get home!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Yep there is.I just checked um myself.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Moonman 27:

Thanks for starting this thread. I would not have considered obtaining this kit until you wrote this excellent recommendation. I bought it and it is top knotch!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anybody remember what scale the Witch is? Looks somewhere around 1/13 to me...hmmmmmm...


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

If anyone ends up with an extra clear lantern, I'll buy.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Silly bash idea: my Solo and Kuryakin figures have been soaking in Castrol since last summer...I'm envisioning a scene with Ilya chained to the wall, captured by the THRUSH witch, as Solo sneaks in...they're close to same scale, after all...

Nah. Silly idea.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Cool, I didn't know about the extra glow parts! I might make the Witch sisters. I do wish that the hat fit on the head of the figure.


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

I just bought this kit. It is my first kit in 35 years. I am courious how you all paint the back side that fits in the cages (against the wall)


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Check out the bottom of the base.It has the Original Polar Lights copyright!
As to how to paint the creatures in the cage. Dry Brush them before assembly.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Does anybody remember what scale the Witch is? Looks somewhere around 1/13 to me...hmmmmmm...


The Witch is 1/12 scale...The Man from U.N.C.L.E. kits were also 1/12...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I plan on using the "GLOW" Witch figure with the Monster Scenes dungeon Dio I am working on. Looks like a good fit to me. I am making an iron tripod for her cauldron to hang from,and the "fire" parts from an old Aurora PS "Cave" kit. If I could only cast the fire parts in clear,I could lght it up. I've wanted to do the same thing with the "Munsters" living room fire part. Oh,well.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So you can actually build a complete 2 figures? I didn't know that this kit came like that. 

It certainly didn't in its original form...leave it to TL to think of that!

How cool?!!! 

I'm hoping to get ALL of the kits that are re-releasing as a Glow kit and re-build my square box Glow in the Dark Monster series once more!
I just hope that they continue to offer them and in their original box art shape and design!

MMM


----------

